# Tool Handle/Epoxy ?



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Back when I purchased my Thompson bowl gouge, I thought the best solution was to turn a handle for it. I absolutely hate the handle I made so Ive decided I want to buy one of Thompsons aluminum handles. http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/tooltype.asp?TYPE=HANDLE Heres the issue, I epoxied the tool into the handle. Is there a way to get the tool out of the handle and remove the epoxy without any damage to the tool? If not, Ill just deal with it I guess but Id really like to get it out. Im hoping there is a solution like busting the wood off and soaking the tool in something to soften the epoxy. Still waiting for my new lathe so Im getting restless. Read to wreck some tools!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2015)

Split the handle off the tool if you don't care to keep the handle and then heat the very end of the tang, the epoxy will fail under heat, you just need to make sure you don't get carried away and ruin any temper in the tang of the tool. after removing the rest of the handle and adhesive just clean up with a wire wheel or some sandpaper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2015)

That's what Im concerned about. How much heat would it take to damage the tool? Im not concerned with saving the handle at all. I can bust most of it off. I read that I could put it in an oven or pass it over a flame from propane torch but I havnt a clue at what temp the steel begins to be compromised.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2015)

I just sent Doug Thompson an email as well. I think Ill wait and see what he says before I put any heat to it.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> That's what Im concerned about. How much heat would it take to damage the tool? Im not concerned with saving the handle at all. I can bust most of it off. I read that I could put it in an oven or pass it over a flame from propane torch but I havnt a clue at what temp the steel begins to be compromised.



Most epoxies I've used fail anywhere between 275 and 450 degrees. From my auto body days, structural members weren't compromised until about 700-800 degrees. I'd think heat carefully until the epoxy just starts to run or burn and scrape it off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you have a hot air gun? (I'd rather use that than a flame, just to avoid setting fire to the epoxy ... who knows what nasty fumes that would release when it burns.)

I'm pretty sure the epoxy will loosen at a temperature well below anything that will affect the High Speed Steel that Doug Thompson uses, but getting that information from Doug himself is probably a good idea. Please share the news when he gets back to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2015)

No, I don't have a heat gun. Ill definitely reply back once I hear from him. Thanks guys.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd split the handle off then scrape the epoxy off. You could soak the end in acetone if needed... That should dissolve the epoxy. Even sandpaper would work in a pinch.

Doug's handles don't have super tight tolerances, so you might be able to get away with leaving a little residue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> No, I don't have a heat gun. Ill definitely reply back once I hear from him. Thanks guys.



I've got this HorrorFright one ... it happens to be on sale right now:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I can afford a $9 heat gun! Might have to swing by there tomorrow and give it a shot.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Make sure you e got a 20a circuit for that thing... Haha. They dim the grid when they're on high power

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Seriously... I borrowed a buddys when I was putting that window film stuff up to help keep the cold out. I flipped it on high, and every light in the house dimmed. I kept it on low after that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Seriously... I borrowed a buddys when I was putting that window film stuff up to help keep the cold out. I flipped it on high, and every light in the house dimmed. I kept it on low after that.


I had the exact same thing happen!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not a bad heat gun...I have the same one, and its been doin it's job for about 3 years now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 14, 2015)

Put the file in a bucket of water so only the tang is sticking out. Torch the epoxy off. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, this wound up being simpler than I thought. The wife had to go to the fabric store this morning which I next to HF so she picked me up a heat gun. While she was gone I decided to split the handle. I cut the ferrule and split it and the tool fell out. Not a bit of residue left on the tool. Looks like it did the day Doug shipped it to me. For some reason the epoxy didn't stick to the tool at all. I guess in this instance that was a good thing. Ill still post up what Doug says when I hear from him.

Now the important question. The 16" handle or the 20"? Im think Im leaning toward a 20.

Oh and I told the wife she can keep the new hair dryer since I don't need it now!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 14, 2015)

How much room do you have around the lathe (your side, beyond the tailstock, and behind the lathe)? Try using a broom handle as if it were a gouge, make sure there's plenty of clearance all around, especially if you're doing bowls and hollowforms that often require the butt end of the handle to cross over the ways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Ummm, I dunno! Lol. I ordered a new lathe and sold my old one. The new one isn't here yet so I don't have one to check. The new lathe has a 22" swing and the headstock will slide the length of the ways so I should have enough room for about anything. My only concern would be behind the lathe since I plan to put it against the wall but I do have enough room to move it out away from the wall if the need ever arises.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the 16" on my 1/2" gouge and the 20" on anything larger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a heads up. I heard back from Doug and he said its perfectly fine to heat the tool and there is no danger of compromising the steel until you get the temps up around 1000 degees.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

